# Low HCG



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello

I had my beta bloods done today and the HCG came back as 5.  This is 14dpEC / 9dpET (blast).  The nurse said it is classed a a very faint positive but that it isn't viable so should class it as a negative which I have done and accepted.  They want to repeat bloods on Monday.

Just wondered, has anybody else had a similar thing happen.  Is this what is classed as a chemical pregnancy?

Thanks ladies.

J9
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read your HCG level is 5 mIU/L   

Unless your levels rise, then yes, this would be classed as a chemical pregnancy which is basically a very very early miscarriage.  It's detectable on blood tests and peesticks but doesn't make it to a scan, so not visibly seen.

Take care of yourself   
Natasha


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi j9

so sorry to hear that that things are not going so well for you 
it must be such a huge disappointment  
take things easy and be kind to yourself..
ive had 3 loss's and i know its very hard to keep positive when you are so heartbroken.
i read a great book that really helped me through the really hard times, its called 'The Secret' by rhonda byrne its all about the power of positive thinking.

dont give up on your dreams they can come true xxxx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Morning   

Thanks so much for replying ladies.

Natasha - thank you.  You are such a fantastic fertility friend.  You never fail to give the most thoughtful, concise replies.  Massive   .

Michelle   .  So sorry to hear about your losses.  Thanks for the book recommendation.  I don't think it has hit me yet.  It seemed to take an age just to get to EC and ET.  I'm totally dreading AF.  

Really hope you both get your long awaited BFP's one sunny day.     

J9
x


----------

